

How Tetris Helped Game Boy Take Over the World - majani
http://gizmodo.com/i-constantly-had-the-top-score-for-gameboy-tetris-in-th-1587201550

======
orjan
The Guardian had a feature on this a couple of days ago:
[http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2014/jun/02/how-we-
made-t...](http://www.theguardian.com/culture/2014/jun/02/how-we-made-tetris)

------
dauoalagio
Title is misleading but still pretty cool. It points to Steve Wozniak's
comment about constantly being good at Tetris.

~~~
majani
I tried to link to the comment but that doesn't make the page scroll down, the
link still goes to the top of the story.

